
Uber's lockup expiration may be muted because a ton of shares are underwater - elmar
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/05/ubers-lockup-expiration-may-be-muted-because-many-shares-are-in-red.html
======
matt4077
Couldn't happen to a better bunch of egotists.

